# Watering new grass seed and proper soil moisture?



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just completed my backyard renovation over the weekend. I know ideally i'm close to being to late in the season but circumstances prevented from an early start.

I put down my Arden 15 seed and starter fert yesterday. I also covered lightly with peat moss as i have seen many other suggest using.

My main concern is keeping the seed moist enough but not too much that it rots. I have in ground irrrigation and currenty have it set to run 4am, 9am, 12pm, 2pm, 5pm, and 9pm for 10 minutes each time. I'm having a hard time deciding mainly during the heat of the day if i'm keeping it moist enough. It's 95* everyday here and don't want to dry the seed out.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The peat moss will change color as it dries. You want to keep the seed moist without puddling or runoff.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I installed a cheap wyze camera on a window to monitor the moist color thru the day. It helps decide if too often to skip or trigger a manual one via the wifi app.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

I've thought about putting a camera on it to help monitor. Unfortunately I don't have a WiFi sprinkler controller. My peat moss is super thin layer also. Didn't want to cover the seed too much


----------



## Bigfeather1 (Jun 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> I installed a cheap wyze camera on a window to monitor the moist color thru the day. It helps decide if too often to skip or trigger a manual one via the wifi app.


G-man, you are the man!!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

cjackson0314 said:


> Just completed my backyard renovation over the weekend. I know ideally i'm close to being to late in the season but circumstances prevented from an early start.
> 
> I put down my Arden 15 seed and starter fert yesterday. I also covered lightly with peat moss as i have seen many other suggest using.
> 
> ...


My initial thought is that's a lot of water. As @g-man says, keep an eye on things. But you're running irrigation 60 minutes total per day, every day? For an average system, rough estimate would be that's around 3.5" per week or more. Where is all that water going - is it getting swampy? Maybe you have very sandy soil.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Definitely not swampy at all. Keep in mind I have zero shade and if anything it seems almost dried out in majority of places before next cycle starts (during the day)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Delmarva Keith at first it thought it was too much, but the I noticed the location, Tuscaloosa, AL.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm doing sprigs vs seed, but what has been working for me is:

8:00 - 6 minutes
8:45 - 3 minutes
9:30 - 3 minutes
10:15 - 3 minutes
11:00 - 3 minutes
12:15 - 3 minutes
1:00 - 6 minutes
1:45 - 3 minutes
2:30 - 3 minutes
3:15 - 3 minutes
4:00 - 3 minutes
4:45 - 3 minutes

42 minutes per day. Clay soil. The ground is consistently moist, but not pooling.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Delmarva Keith at first it thought it was too much, but the I noticed the location, Tuscaloosa, AL.


Yea blazing hot here right now. Today is hottest day of the year. 115* heat index. I took off work just so I can keep check on it haha


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I'm doing sprigs vs seed, but what has been working for me is:
> 
> 8:00 - 6 minutes
> 8:45 - 3 minutes
> ...


I might try that. I feel like before next cycle starts most areas are getting too dry.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

cjackson0314 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @Delmarva Keith at first it thought it was too much, but the I noticed the location, Tuscaloosa, AL.
> ...


Ok, I thought I was dedicated. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

Well lol consider me undedicated, I wad just going to run the sprinklers automatically 3-4 times a day for 5 minutes or so and turn the system off if it rains.

Cameras and missing work to watch the overseed is excellent dedication.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

macdawg said:


> Cameras and missing work to watch the overseed is excellent dedication.


I'm doing a renovation. Failure is not an option.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

I have no doubt. Look forward to seeing pics.

BTW, sounds more like a lawn ressurection than a lawn renovation, &#128074;


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Does this look like a Bermuda seedling?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not at all.


----------



## cjackson0314 (Sep 12, 2018)

Didn't figure it was. I do have some centipede popping back up on a couple spots. It's only the 4th day since seed was put down so still a few days before I expect to see anything at all.


----------

